# Installing UNIX programs with Fink Commander - Sorry for being a Newb



## cgp314 (Nov 9, 2003)

Hello everyone,

I just got an ibook after using linux on a dell for many years.  I'm happy that I made the switch, but I'm having problems installing my fav unix programs.

I downloaded and installed the X11 server.

Then I donwloaded and installed Fink, and ditto with fink commander,  but now when I try and install a program with Fink commander, all I get are error messages.

For example, when I tried to install gaim, it downloaded all the packages, but then gave me this message at the end:

from gaim

mkdir -p /sw/src/audiofile-0.2.3-4
gzip -dc /sw/src/audiofile-0.2.3.tar.gz | /sw/bin/tar -xf - 
patch -p1 </sw/fink/dists/stable/main/finkinfo/sound/audiofile-0.2.3-4.patch
patching file ltmain.sh
./configure --prefix=/sw --mandir=/sw/src/root-audiofile-0.2.3-4/sw/share/man --infodir=/sw/share/info --libexecdir=/sw/lib
checking for a BSD compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c
checking whether build environment is sane... yes
checking for mawk... no
checking for gawk... no
checking for nawk... no
checking for awk... awk
checking whether make sets ${MAKE}... no
checking build system type... powerpc-apple-darwin7.0.0
checking host system type... powerpc-apple-darwin7.0.0
checking for style of include used by make... none
checking for gcc... no
checking for cc... no
checking for cc... no
checking for cl... no
configure: error: no acceptable cc found in $PATH
### execution of ./configure failed, exit code 1
Failed: compiling audiofile-0.2.3-4 failed

Any ideas?

Or when I tried to install the gimp, I got this:

Reading Package Lists...
Building Dependency Tree...
You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these:
Sorry, but the following packages have unmet dependencies:
  gimp: Depends: gimp-shlibs (= 1.2.4-11) but it is not going to be installed
  pango1-dev: Depends: x11
E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).

I opened x11, and tried the suggested command, but I got a command not found error.

Any ideas?  I'd really appreciate any help you can provide.

Thanks.

-Colin


----------



## Edwin (Nov 9, 2003)

Colin,

What you are missing is the gcc or cc compiler. Did you install the developer CD which comes with Mac OS X 10.2 or Panther?
This contains gcc etc.

Regards,
Edwin


----------



## cgp314 (Nov 9, 2003)

Edwin said:
			
		

> Colin,
> 
> What you are missing is the gcc or cc compiler. Did you install the developer CD which comes with Mac OS X 10.2 or Panther?
> This contains gcc etc.
> ...



Thanks for responding to me.

OK.  I did a reinstall of the developers tools on the software restore CD I got.  (I'm using 10.3 if that makes a difference)

I then when to install the gimp through fink commander.  It downloaded the packages again, but then it gave me this error:

Can't exec "gcc_select": No such file or directory at /sw/lib/perl5/Fink/PkgVersion.pm line 1019.
Use of uninitialized value in scalar chomp at /sw/lib/perl5/Fink/PkgVersion.pm line 1019.
Use of uninitialized value in substitution (s///) at /sw/lib/perl5/Fink/PkgVersion.pm line 1020.
Failed: 
This package must be compiled with GCC 3.3, but you currently have an unknown version selected.
To correct this problem, run the command:

	sudo gcc_select 3.3

You may need to install a more recent version of the Developer Tools to be able
to do so.

So I open an x11 terminal and type what it told me, but x11 gives me a command not found error.  Any ideas?


----------



## Ziutek (Nov 9, 2003)

I'm also using fink to try and install x11 and ethereal. I get the same erros after downloading the files, no compiler.

I've also tried the sudo gcc command but no go.

Any help would be seriously appreciated.

I am running 10.2.8 with the appropriate developers CD.

Regards to all,
Joe


----------



## cgp314 (Nov 9, 2003)

Oh yeah, when I try to install gaim, I still get this error message:

Reading Package Lists...
Building Dependency Tree...
You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these:
Sorry, but the following packages have unmet dependencies:
  gaim: Depends: gtk+2-shlibs but it is not going to be installed
        Depends: libao2-shlibs but it is not going to be installed
  pango1-dev: Depends: x11
E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2003)

Some general things to keep in mind:
-If you installed Apple's X11 then you must tell Fink by installing the "system-xfree86" package.
-most other system-installed packages rewuire you to tell Fink about this with a "system-*" virtual package.
-make sure you have the most recent version of Fink by running "selfupdate-cvs"
-If you install from source, you need a compiler. Binaries can simply be downloaded.
-Some packages need other packages to install. In FinkCommander it will tell you the dependencies and provide per default to download and install necessary packages.

Ziutek: Check the above. As last resort try the binary if you do not need the latest version.

cgp314: giam depends on other packages, you need to install those before you can install gaim. You can configure Fink to automatically select, download and install the needed packages.


----------



## cgp314 (Nov 10, 2003)

Cat said:
			
		

> Some general things to keep in mind:
> -If you installed Apple's X11 then you must tell Fink by installing the "system-xfree86" package.
> 
> -most other system-installed packages rewuire you to tell Fink about this with a "system-*" virtual package.
> ...



Thanks for trying to help.  Under fink commander, it says that my status for system-xfree86 is 'current'.

I ran selfupdate-cvs and this is what I got:

rm -rf /sw/fink.tmp
mkdir -p /sw/fink.tmp
Checking to see if we can use hard links to merge the existing tree. Please
ignore errors on the next few lines.
touch /sw/fink/README; ln /sw/fink/README /sw/fink.tmp/README
Now logging into the CVS server. When CVS asks you for a password, just press
return (i.e. the password is empty).
cvs -dserver:anonymous@cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/fink login
Can't exec "cvs": No such file or directory at /sw/lib/perl5/Fink/Services.pm line 190, <STDIN> line 2.
### execution of cvs failed, exit code -1
Failed: Logging into the CVS server for anonymous read-only access failed.

Thanks again for past help, and any future help you may provide.

-Colin


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2003)

Hmmm, strange error. Have you tried updating without CVS?
You also may want to check the fink homepage for setup instructions, FAQ and error workarounds.


----------



## dlarmour (Nov 10, 2003)

Hi 

I am using 10.3 and Apples X11.  This is the second place I have seen the suggestion to run the virtual command and the install of the system-xfree86.  I don't understand the syntax for these.  Can you kindly give a complete example.  Sorry being a newbie and all but thanks.

David



			
				Cat said:
			
		

> Some general things to keep in mind:
> -If you installed Apple's X11 then you must tell Fink by installing the "system-xfree86" package.
> -most other system-installed packages rewuire you to tell Fink about this with a "system-*" virtual package.
> -make sure you have the most recent version of Fink by running "selfupdate-cvs"
> ...


----------



## Ripcord (Nov 10, 2003)

Supposedly you shouldn't have to install system-xfree86 anymore with fink 0.6.1 - it should figure things out on its own.

CVS is on its way out as an updating process for Fink (for one thing, we're all tired of sourceforge being overloaded, and CVS not working).  Try running fink selfupdate-rsync instead, which is just nicer in general.

The fact that it complains that cvs isn't present is a little odd - are you sure that you installed EVERYthing from the XTools CD (or however it shows up on your restore disk - I didn't know that there were restore disks with Panther on them already)?  I forget which package installs CVS.  Do you have a "cvs" program in /usr/bin?  If not, for some reason you haven't installed it.  And it's a pretty good chance that this (and other necessary programs that haven't been installed) are part of your problem.

BTW - don't get too worried - it normally isn't that difficult to use fink and X11 in Mac OS X =)

I also had some really bizarre problems when trying to use an older version of the 10.3 Developer Tools with newer fink, though it sounds like this isn't your problem.


----------



## Ripcord (Nov 10, 2003)

> cgp314: giam depends on other packages, you need to install those before you can install gaim. You can configure Fink to automatically select, download and install the needed packages.



If you ran "fink install gaim", it would normally tell you which packages it needs to install to satisfy GAIM's dependencies, and then just install them.  You shouldn't have to do anything special in most cases.


----------



## naodx (Nov 10, 2003)

In my experience with fink and fink commander, if you install Apple's X11, you DON'T need to install system-xfree86 under fink/fink commander. It should tell you in the description in fink commander that it is 'a place holder for user installed x11'. I believe this is were some people are running into problems, as if they go to install system-xfree86 under fink commander, some of the data for Apple's X11 may be changed by trying to install system-xfree86 via fink.

Also make sure you are using the latest version of fink (0.6.1) if you are using gcc 3.3 as the older fink packages weren't compiled with 3.3.

Check the website for fink, there is a warning on there about using dselect.

Straight from finks website:

Also note that once you have Fink version 0.15.0 or higher, you do not need to install system-xfree86 anymore. Fink is capable of automatically determining your system-xfree86 version if you don't already have any fink x11 packages installed.

They also added another 'place' where you can get the latest updates to packages by using the -rsync flag, instead of -cvs. fink selfupdate-rsync

The order in which I installed my software, is as follows: Apple's X11 when I did the 10.3 install, the xCode cd (I added all the install options), then upgraded/newly install fink 0.6.1.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Cat (Nov 11, 2003)

When I started out with Fink the system-packages were still needed and so I installed them. I am now current with all releases of Fink and FinkCommander and all of the system-packages are still installed and current. So I presumed they were still needed.
However, none of these packages should affect your software, but only inform Fink and the programs you install through it of the whereabouts and config of necessary programs.

I sincerely advise everyone wanting to use Fink to install the graphical front-end FinkCommander, which will make the process of downloading/installing/updating very much easier!


----------



## rhg (Nov 12, 2003)

The problem is that you try to use the Developer Tools from your original CD. They are however outdated. Please download the December 2002 developer tools from developer.apple.com. In addition, install the August 2003 gcc updater, then everything should work.

To download, go to https://connect.apple.com/

If you don't have an ADC membership yet, join there for free and login. Then go to Downloads -> Developer Tools.

Hope this helps


----------

